
Show HN: I opensourced my distributed cron SaaS when no one signed up - dosy
https://github.com/dosyago-corp/cronstorm-opensource
======
mratsim
"ok" is not an ok commit message ;).

Regarding setup, you should probably provide an example with mocked keys that
we can copy-paste.

